# Load module in stage-3 boot menu



## cugerm (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello,

I need to load the bnxt module at FreeBSD 13.0 startup to get all network interfaces during an (OPNsense) installation. I tried to enable it in boot stage-3 (OPNsense Escape to loader prompt):

*First attempt:*

`OK  set if_bnxt_load="YES"
OK  boot`

and

`OK  unload
OK  set if_bnxt_load="YES"
OK  boot-conf`

But the bnxt NICs are still missing.

*Second attempt:*

`OK  load /boot/kernel/kernel
OK  load /boot/kernel/if_bnxt.ko
OK  boot`

These commands load the kernel and the module and then start the kernel - That looked good so far.
 But unfortunately the boot process aborts at a later point due to *read-only file system* (I am not sure if it is an FreeBSD or OPNsense topic).


*-> Do I miss a (kernel) boot flag to force read-write access?
-> Is it possible to load the bnxt module at startup before installation processes start?*

Thank you and best, cugerm


----------



## cugerm (Feb 26, 2022)

To answer my own newbie question: Please see this forum discussion for an OPNsense focused workaround.


----------

